# First Time at Franklin's BBQ, What I Learned



## tallbm (Jun 1, 2017)

Let's start with the pics of what I ordered and then I will make a way too long post with way too many details for you to skin through :)

*The Order*

3/4 pound Fatty/Moist Brisket
1/4 pound Lean Brisket (buried under turkey and hardly visible peaking out on left side from under turkey)
4 Pork ribs (about 1 pound)
1 Sausage Link
1/4 pound Turkey
1 Tipsy Texas BBQ Sandwich (Chopped Lean BBQ Brisket mixed with Esspresso BBQ Sauce, Sausage Slices, Onion, and Coleslaw on top, all on a bun.  It is seriously like 1/2 pound or more of just chopped brisket for $8!)
1 pint Pinto Beans.













DSC_0321[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jun 1, 2017


















DSC_0322[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jun 1, 2017


















DSC_0323[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jun 1, 2017






Fatty/Moist Brisket at top, Lean brisket barely in the lower left hand corner of the pic













DSC_0325[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jun 1, 2017






*What Was Surprising:*

Brisket was the best I've ever had but that wasn't actually surprising.  What was surprising was the fact that I eat such good brisket that my family members make that Franklin's brisket was not better by large margin as I imagined it would be!  Franklin's is amazing in every aspect, crafted well, and it all seemed consistent from every order I looked at so no doubt his tops every brisket out there.  My family is consistently great but not crafted to have a perfect amount of bark, and is not of the quality of meat Franklin's uses, etc. etc.  You get the idea.
I didn't know that Franklin's is so widely regarded as the Best BBQ place period.  I only thought it was just the best Brisket but I see it is basically tops in all aspects
The Pork Ribs were GIANT and were the best I've ever eaten.  The quality and again the technique is second to none!
The customer service was super friendly and outstanding even though you don't really directly interact with the staff on your own unless you are ordering.  What I mean is they check on you while in line, they talk to everyone in the restaurant, they bring you stuff if they notice you don't have it (like napkins, forks, etc.) they are so unassuming, friendly, and helpful it is amazing!!!  This is how customer service should be and how you can have an amazing experience whether you are a hardcore bbq restauranter or a foreign person who has never even heard of or seen BBQ!
The restaurant is super tiny.  It only seats about 48 people inside.
I arrived at 7:10am on this weekday and was the 21st person in line so on a weekend you should be there at 6am if you want shade while sitting in line.  Not super surprising but I thought I might be in the first 10.  I was wrong.
The wait really isn't that bad, I thought I would dread it.  It was a nice day today though with no direct sunlight, overcast, and a light breeze.  Who ever heard of 72 degrees in TX at 11am anytime in June!
I didn't know Oak wood could be used to impart such great wood smoke flavor!  I've always encountered it and felt it was kind of run of the mill nothing special smoke flavor, but again Franklin's technique and usage squeezes every bit of magic out of smoking that is possible
*The Taste of the Food:*

Fatty/Moist Brisket - is amazing with lots of perfect (to me) bark, it had great flavor and he only seasons with salt and pepper.  You can definitely identify the richness of the fat and the flavor it imparts.  I suggest getting a mix of Fatty/Moist and Lean brisket as over 1/2 pound of fatty starts to venture into richness overload for me
Lean Brisket - also amazing, it is very good and flavorful even without the extra fat content. The bark is perfect for me as it is there but not really very much bark.  I'm not much of a bark guy where you have like a 1 inch layer of bark.  The bark is like 1/8 inch max and is perfect!  I dare say the lean brisket may be better than the fatty/moist because it has great flavor without venturing into super rich territory from fat which you will likely encounter if you order a bunch of Fatty/Moist brisket 
Turkey Breast - the turkey breast again was crafted well and had some subtle and wonderful flavors.  It was different in a great way from other smoked turkey breast I've had BUT I wouldn't call it the best.  Once it cooled down it started to lose flavor and noticeably dry out :(  I think they know this because it sits in melted butter before they slice it and they run the slices through the butter again before putting it on your plate.  If you get it, eat it first and fast to get maximum flavor!
Sausage Link - the link was fine but nothing special, I have easily had better from many other places.  In Texas it is almost mandatory to get some kind of smoked sausage and is very prevalent in TX bbq joints.  According to the book, Franklin doesn't make his own sausage and has it brought in.  I think I am ruined with Jalapeno sausage made in the same style and this was just plain and wasn't anything special at all. If you are not from TX or never have smoked sausage then definitely get 1 link.    I personally would skip this sausage next time especially for the high price they charge for it and also because I can get much better at many other places since I live in the state where it is reported that BBQ sausage actually sells more than brisket!?!?!
Pork Ribs - THE BEST I'VE EVER HAD!!!  Great bark while not actually being very much bark.  See the the theme with Franklin's bark and the consistency of not having much yet it being as much as you need!?  These ribs are GIANT.  4 Ribs will make a pound for sure.  They are pull of the bone and not fall of and are perfect.  The quality of pork he uses is outstanding.  The seasoning is minimal as with all of the meat dishes yet you have perfect richness, bark, seasoning, smoke flavor, and natural pork flavor.  Outstanding!
Pinto Beans - again in Texas if you have a side Pinto Beans are almost always there and are just about mandatory. I LOVE great pinto beans and I LOVE a variety of flavor of pinto beans.  Franklin's does a great pinto bean with shredded brisket added all throughout in the perfect amount.  It is not brisket and beans it is simply pinto beans with some brisket thrown in for fat and extra flavoring.  The beans are great with onion flavor, smoked meat/brisket flavor, great bean flavor, and finally plenty of pepper and spice.  They might actually be on the spectrum of a little too spicey for folks that are heat-spice sensitive.  An A+ pinto bean recipe in my book and unique while not being out of the realm of what is expected
Coleslaw - This was on my sandwich.  I don't care much for coleslaw because it is usually just sloppy goo.  The coleslaw was only on my sandwich but I got the full measure of it.  It is not a sloppy goo at all and is minimal liquid and maximum FRESH vegetable.  I could eat this stuff with no problem and it is what I imagine pull pork with slaw sandwiches are aiming for but always seem to miss the mark in my encounters.
Vinegar BBQ Sauce - I sampled it and I don't really care for Vinegar BBQ sauces.  It was fine and many will like it.  It didn't seem special to me except that it wasn't to vinegary but more than I care for.  Texture is a runny bbq sauce.
Espresso BBQ Sauce - I don't drink coffee so I never developed the pallet for enjoy it BUT I do understand the complexity and character people love with coffee.  With that said, I did not care for this BBQ sauce to dip meet or pour directly on meat BUT I was impressed with the flavor profile, complexity, and character of the sauce.  This is no doubt going to be a dream come true sauce for so many people.  So though I don't directly like it would give it a grade A for the flavor it was going for.  Also I did LOVE it when used in a different fashion, see the Tipsy Texan Sandwich notice further down.  Texture is not thick and not too runny, it is inbetween.
Classic BBQ Sauce - this was a great sauce and what I feel is a proper Texas BBQ sauce.  It has plenty of sweetness but is not one of those "sweet" bbq sauces.  It has a great bbq sauce profile without getting extreme in any direction.  Finally it has the spice that I come to love in REAL Texas bbq sauces.  It is not thick but not too runny, it is inbetween.  This was my type of sauce and what I used to dip pieces of meat in.  I had total of about 2.5 - 3 Tablespoons of sauce for dipping and that was it.
*The Biggest Taste Surprise:*

The Tipsy Texan Sandwich - this is probably a little more than 1/2 a pound of chopped lean brisket that is mixed with the Espresso BBQ sauce.  About half a link of sliced sausage is added on top.  Onion is on the bottom bun with the meat then piled on.  I omitted pickles from the sandwich, they are not for me but have at it yourself. Finally coleslaw is piled on to the meat and the top bun added.  

Now I tried the sandwich last and I had no expectations that it was going to be the thing I enjoyed the most on my plate.   
This freaking sandwich BLEW ME AWAY!!!!  Yes the brisket was the best ever but this sandwich was the experience I was looking for at Franklin's.
How could this be?  Well believe it or not my favorite way to eat brisket is to eat chopped brisket with some sauce mixed in it.  I am a sauce guy whether it is spaghetti, pizza, or beef tips.  I love sauce with my food.  I find personally find it odd that I am this way when it comes to my brisket but hey what am I going to do, the heart wants what the heart wants lol
The Espresso BBQ sauce was not my thing for dipping or pouring onto a chunk of meat, not at all.  HOWEVER, mixed sparingly into the chopped lean brisket and WOW it transformed.  I should say the brisket and the sauce transformed together to make this amazing brisket mixture of heaven!  Add the great coleslaw, onion, and a real bun and BOOM amazing!  Even the sausage joined in to give a texture and flavor change which is awesome!  In Texas, if you've ever made a BBQ sandwich from the brisket or turkey on your plate or the leftovers, the sandwich almost always has some sausage slices on it.  The sausage just puts the sandwich over the top with the flavor change and texture change.
This thing is a ton of food for $8!!!! If you order a half pound of brisket straight up it cost like $11-12.  This is a sandwich with over half a pound of brisket, half a sausage link or more, a small side of coleslaw and bun all for $8!!!!
​

*Conclusion*

In all I was very satisfied happy with my first trip ever and first time ever eating Franklin's BBQ.  I got my BLOWN AWAY experience, I enjoyed top quality food, the customer service was what places should have for customer service, and really enjoyed the experience overall.  I'm lucky to get to enjoy something like this in life.

If you go get there around 7am on a week day, 6am on a weekend day (what I was told) so you can be sure to be in the shade.  Bring a fold out chair to sit in and a large bottle of water.  Also be prepared to pay about $18-22 a pound for food and $8 for a pint or so of sides.  Have fun and soak it all in.  

I hope some people find this helpful. Thanks for listening  :)


----------



## link (Jun 1, 2017)

Franklin's BBQ is on my list of things to do and reading your post (very well done and the details are excellent) has now moved it up on my list.

Thanks for this helpful review.








Link


----------



## cksteele (Jun 1, 2017)

fantastic  review great detail and pics  yeah def  on the bucket list.  along with about a 1/2 dozen  other places in the Austin area truth bbq in Brenham  ive heard  is  right up there too and snows in Lexington


----------



## sauced (Jun 2, 2017)

Great review.....thanks!!

Points!


----------



## gary s (Jun 2, 2017)

That is why he has long lines. Consistency and Quality.  Every time you go its the same as the last time.

A lot of BBQ joint around here don't have that. Quality is all over the place, Kinda like Forrest Gump  "You never know what you're going to get"

Gary

BTW ---     Great Review and pics


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 2, 2017)

What a fantastic review!  Definitely worth 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Thanks for taking the time to do so. 

Good on you for standing in line for so many hours.  I can't imagine doing that, but absolutely respect the commitment of those who do.  When it happens, we get a GREAT review!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2017)

Great review!

Definitely on my bucket list!

Al


----------



## kuddles (Jun 2, 2017)

Awesome! Franklin's has always been something I wanted to try. I'm over in Houston and occasionally (but rarely) make trips to Austin.


----------



## slipaway (Jun 2, 2017)

Great review.

Thanx for taking the time to put into words what went into your mouth.

You must  be a 2 1/2 Men fan with the quote about what a heart wants......

Anyway, than again for making me jealous that I am very far away from Texas.................


----------



## dls1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Excellent review, TallBM. Well written with great detail. From the sound of things you're now an ardent fan who's bound to return. It also sounds like there was around a 4½ - 5 hour wait from the time you arrived until you ate.

I went there once about 5 years ago and got real lucky on the wait. I had been in Austin to meet a client, and while in route to the airport I got an call from my airline to notify me that my flight had been cancelled and that I was on one that would depart 4 hours later. With some time to kill I decided to drive by Franklin's just to see what it looked like. A huge thunderstorm was just subsiding and when I got there around 10:45 AM I noticed that there weren't that many people in line, and most were huddling under their umbrellas and ponchos. I also noticed that there were a whole lot of people running to get in line from wherever they had taken shelter from the storm so I quickly parked my car, grabbed my umbrella, and made a mad dash for it. All said, my total wait time was around 45 minutes.

I ordered sort of a sampler plate with mixed brisket, ribs, beans, and slaw, and as you said, everything was outstanding. I've been in Austin several times since and would have loved to go back, but haven't as I can't handle the standard wait time. My DNA is severely deficient when it comes to patience, especially waiting in a line. One option that I learned from my client there is that you can pre-order your food for carryout only, but there are some restrictions. You have to place your order at least 5-6 weeks in advance, and it must include a minimum of 5 lbs. of meats. Dining at the tables there with the carry out food is not allowed, and there's a $75 deposit payable at the time you place your order, both of which are understandable. You simply bypass the line and walk in, pick up your food, pay the balance due, and leave. I think that would be a great thing for a small group of people to do and dine in one of the nearby parks. Unfortunately, none of that works for me.

Again, a great review, and certainly point worthy.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice review.  I went just over a year ago and missed out on the ribs. Hopefully I will make it back again to try.  Had the brisket sandwich when I went and it was the best I had ever had.  Sausage was pretty good and very good compared to what I get around here.  I thought the beans were goid but not great.

Glad you had a good time there!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 2, 2017)

link said:


> Franklin's BBQ is on my list of things to do and reading your post (very well done and the details are excellent) has now moved it up on my list.
> 
> Thanks for this helpful review.
> 
> ...





cksteele said:


> fantastic  review great detail and pics  yeah def  on the bucket list.  along with about a 1/2 dozen  other places in the Austin area truth bbq in Brenham  ive heard  is  right up there too and snows in Lexington





Sauced said:


> Great review.....thanks!!
> 
> Points!





gary s said:


> That is why he has long lines. Consistency and Quality.  Every time you go its the same as the last time.
> 
> A lot of BBQ joint around here don't have that. Quality is all over the place, Kinda like Forrest Gump  "You never know what you're going to get"
> 
> ...





Noboundaries said:


> What a fantastic review!  Definitely worth
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SmokinAl said:


> Great review!
> 
> Definitely on my bucket list!
> 
> Al





Kuddles said:


> Awesome! Franklin's has always been something I wanted to try. I'm over in Houston and occasionally (but rarely) make trips to Austin.





Slipaway said:


> Great review.
> 
> Thanx for taking the time to put into words what went into your mouth.
> 
> ...


It comes on local TV in the evenings so I do get to see it some :)  If you ever get around Austin feel free to call ahead and plan 5 pound order or more, they do that.


dls1 said:


> Excellent review, TallBM. Well written with great detail. From the sound of things you're now an ardent fan who's bound to return. It also sounds like there was around a 4½ - 5 hour wait from the time you arrived until you ate.
> 
> I went there once about 5 years ago and got real lucky on the wait. I had been in Austin to meet a client, and while in route to the airport I got an call from my airline to notify me that my flight had been cancelled and that I was on one that would depart 4 hours later. With some time to kill I decided to drive by Franklin's just to see what it looked like. A huge thunderstorm was just subsiding and when I got there around 10:45 AM I noticed that there weren't that many people in line, and most were huddling under their umbrellas and ponchos. I also noticed that there were a whole lot of people running to get in line from wherever they had taken shelter from the storm so I quickly parked my car, grabbed my umbrella, and made a mad dash for it. All said, my total wait time was around 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


I would love to return I just don't know if it will happen but who knows :)

I'm glad you got a shot at it and turned a poor situation into a good experience!
Yeah the pre order stuff seems great if you want to plan ahead.  


BBQBrett said:


> Nice review. I went just over a year ago and missed out on the ribs. Hopefully I will make it back again to try. Had the brisket sandwich when I went and it was the best I had ever had. Sausage was pretty good and very good compared to what I get around here. I thought the beans were goid but not great.
> 
> Glad you had a good time there!


Thank you everyone!  I'm glad you guys found the information helpful.  I hadn't notice many, if any, posts of people eating there and the experience they had so I figured I would give it a go.

My work in the Austin area ended on Wed, so I stayed the night and figured it was my opportunity to try Franklin's that Thu morning.  I'm glad I did.

If I lived in the area I would even consider not waiting in line at all and showing up around 1-2pm and just buying whatever they had available to eat.  I didn't try their pulled pork but I imagine they might often have pulled pork and pork ribs available after the line dies down.  I didn't see a single soul order pulled pork.  I would be happy being limited to pork ribs, pulled pork, sausage, and turkey there if I could skip the wait and just get a sandwich hahaha.  This is something to consider on a week day.  I would imagine this is not a possibility on a weekend.

In any case it was great.  The left overs were fantastic last night and it basically made 4 meals for the price of about $92 including tax and tip.  That comes out to $23 a person for the best BBQ in the world with a variety of options to try.  That is hard to beat!  Hell a fancy prime steak at a fancy restaurant starts at about $34-38 and no way you can get out under $70.  Even a meal at Chilis with a $15 meal and 2 drinks you will go over $23.  So in all it's worth it.


----------



## jcbigler (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm planning to go down there sometime this summer. 

What's the bathroom protocol? When waiting in line and you have to take a leak? Do they have an outside accessible restroom? Do you get your place in line back if you have to run to a convenience store across the street or something?


----------



## tallbm (Jun 2, 2017)

JCBigler said:


> I'm planning to go down there sometime this summer.
> 
> What's the bathroom protocol? When waiting in line and you have to take a leak? Do they have an outside accessible restroom? Do you get your place in line back if you have to run to a convenience store across the street or something?


Good questions.

If you are in line you SHOULD be sitting in a chair, so do bring a foldout chair.  With that said, your place in line is always held by your chair and no one will question it.  Additionally everyone else is in their chairs so no one is moving or cutting in line and such.  

You can then go to the restroom or to nearby locations to get coffee or sodas, etc.  

There is a pair of Porta Pottys in the parking lot at the back of the restaurant that you can use and there is a giant bottle of hand sanitizer placed outside.  

I believe once 8 or 9 am rolls around you can go inside the restaurant to use the restrooms there.

The line is so laid back and orderly that 15 minutes before Franklin's opens for lunch they tell everyone in the first part of the line to feel free to put up their chairs.  At this point the first half of the line completely walks away from the restaurant to pack up their chairs in their car and then they come back together in perfect order.  No petty issues or line cutters and such.

Just be sure to take a fold out chair and a large bottle of water and you'll be fine in line.  Also get there early so you end up in the shade of the roof and ensure you are within the first 48 people in line as the inside only seats 48 people or so and then maybe another 24 or so on picnic tables outside.  It would suck to wait in line for the store to open and then continue waiting for people to sit down, finish, and leave for you to then be able to enjoy your lunch :)


----------



## weev (Jun 2, 2017)

My son and I went to Austin a couple months ago and we were able to sneak out one morning to go to franklins it was by far the best brisket I've ever had 
While standing in line it was fun to watch the people's face as they tried it   looks of pure joy  then followed by the meat sweats and waddle of full bellys.  But would definitely do it again if ever in the area


----------

